# travel to Beijing



## waynekid (Aug 21, 2008)

I planned to backpack to Beijing end of this year... is there any recommended travel guide?


----------



## geekette (Aug 21, 2008)

Lonely Planet.

My brother is there right now, reaping the benefits of using that book!


----------



## myip (Aug 21, 2008)

If you don't speak Mandarine, join a tour...  It is not easy to get around Beijing without speaking the language.


----------



## geekette (Aug 21, 2008)

Maybe it's because of the Olympics, but my brother is finding that the Chinese people are very accomodating and helpful, and are also on the tours.  

He does also have flashcards made for him by someone that does speak the language - these are proving helpful.


----------



## earnpin (Aug 24, 2008)

*Beijing guide*

Try this China - Beijing Travel Guide.

http://www.a4trip.com/china/beijing

The website supports multi-lingual too

Pin


----------



## darcy (Aug 27, 2008)

myip said:


> If you don't speak Mandarine, join a tour...  It is not easy to get around Beijing without speaking the language.




We went with a tour last November.  Normally we don't go with tours, but we were concerned about not being able to even READ the signs.  In retrospect, we decided we could have gotten along reasonably well on our own, and did okay during the times we were away from the tour group.  An adventurous person will probably get along fine, with some missteps that will make for good stories later.


----------

